# Jobs that require CCS posted on AAPC



## Elkcode (Nov 11, 2013)

Why are companies allowed to use this forum to post positions that require CCS?

1 Attachment(s) Infectious Preventionist Data Quality Auditor Job Opportunity 
mokoro 

Just curious.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Nov 13, 2013)

Elkcode said:


> Why are companies allowed to use this forum to post positions that require CCS?
> 
> 1 Attachment(s) Infectious Preventionist Data Quality Auditor Job Opportunity
> mokoro
> ...


Probably because there are people like me who are certified thru AHIMA also who need jobs.


----------



## cordelia (Nov 15, 2013)

I have both the CCS and CPC, so I am glad that companies also post their CCS jobs here, since I am not a member of AHIMA

Cordelia, CCS, CPC


----------

